# MTB'ler in Schwabach



## schneige (18. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre jetzt schon einige Jahre in Schwabach und der weiteren Umgebung,
meistens alleine weil meistens relativ spontan bzw. Arbeitsabhängig.
Hätte jemand lust evtl. mal ne WhatsApp Gruppe o. änliches  zu testen um spontan mal was auszumachen.
Touren sind so zwischen 20-70 Km wenn möglich mit hohem Trailanteil je nach Zeit und Lust.
Bei Interresse einfach mal melden.

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## waizendorf (24. Mai 2017)

Servus Schneige,


lieber spät als nie 

Bin seit kurzem nach Schwabach gezogen und mein Fully und ich wollen die Gegend etwas erkunden.
Hast du einige gute Strecken?

Gerne können wir auch mal zusammen ne Strecke testen.

Bin allerdings weit entfernt von Profi 

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneige (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo ja kein Problem wäre super wenn wir mal fahren können evtl. finden sich ja noch Mitfahrer aus Schwabach. Dann bitte melden evtl. schaffen wir es ja zu einer What App Gruppe würde ich auch organisieren.

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## schneige (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo ja kein Problem wäre super wenn wir mal fahren können evtl. finden sich ja noch Mitfahrer aus Schwabach. Dann bitte melden evtl. schaffen wir es ja zu einer WhatsApp Gruppe würde ich auch organisieren.

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Hozenplotz (2. Juli 2017)

Hay schneige siehe pn.


----------



## tobsik (16. Juli 2017)

Hey, bin auch aus Schwabach und genau auf der Suche nach sowas hier  
Ich wäre gern mal bei ner gemeinsamen Fahrt dabei.


----------



## waizendorf (17. Juli 2017)

na da lässt sich was machen. Am besten einfach ne PN an schneige mit HandNr. dann klappt das.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Edifice (24. Juli 2017)

Schreib mal ne PM Hembacher hier


----------



## schneige (19. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal wieder zum Saisonstart zum MItfahren aufrufen.
Wir haben hier in Schwabach inzwischen eine kleine Gruppe, die sich über eine Whatsapp Gruppe zum Biken trifft.
Gefahren werden hauptsächlich Trail lastige Touren und weniger Langstecke.
Es wäre super wenn sich noch der eine oder andere meldet um die kritische Masse zu erhöhen.
Also PN an mich mit eurer Handy Nr. 

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## mtbhans (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Hätte auch Lust mal mitzufahren.
Wann und wo kann ich mich mal mit euch treffen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## mk91126 (14. Juni 2018)

pn geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuenterG (13. April 2019)

Hallo Gerhard,
bin an der Gruppe interessiert und würde euch gerne treffen.

Gruß
Günter


----------



## Barbatoss (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre auch dran interessiert bei euch mal mitzudüsen =)

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## babu1709 (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre auch schon seit einiger Zeit allein meist am Heidenberg und Umgebung rum.
Wäre auch an der Gruppe interessiert und hätte mal Lust mitzufahren.
Wann und wo kann man sich mal mit euch treffen?

Grüße aus Tennenlohe
Andreas


----------

